# is the quiz bank from ppi2pass a good source?



## engineer123 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of purchasing a quiz bank from ppi2pass but I wanted to make sure if it's a really good source before I spend my money!

I will be taking the FE environmental soon. I've already studied the FE Review Manual 3rd edition, FE Environmental Discipline review book and I did the 50 Q practice exam from NCEES. I've also researched random questions online and studied from my school notes too. I graduated a year ago by the way. I feel like I've studied a lot so far but I'm still so anxious about the exam. I know how to work with my calculator and how to use the reference manual as well.

I feel confident about the first portion of the test but I'm not sure how difficult the environmental portion will be.

Do you think I should go ahead and purchase the quiz bank from ppi2pass.com? It says it selects from thousands of qualitative and quantitative questions. So essentially do I have access to all 1000 questions?

Also has anyone taken the FE environmental exam? Some say it was hard and others say all you do is plug and chug :/


----------



## solomonb (Mar 26, 2015)

The only one to answer this question is YOU. Go to NCEES and review the elements of examination on the exam. Make damn sure that you understand and know, really know, each of the topic areas on the exam. If you do, you are golden. If not, then you have some work to do. As many on this board have stated, different authors have different takes on the test questions. Your key is to work as many test questions and problems so that you can pass the exam the first time around.

There is no reason to take this test more than once. If you have only been out of school a year, this should all be fresh information. I would also spend some money and take the prepineer.com review course. Spend the money, work the problems, take the test.

Now is the time to do it, so that the clock can begin for your PE license. Spend the money, take the review course and then take the test. You will not regret your decision.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 29, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> Do you think I should go ahead and purchase the quiz bank from ppi2pass.com? It says it selects from thousands of qualitative and quantitative questions. So essentially do I have access to all 1000 questions?




I can't speak directly for the FE version. I bought the electrical questions for the PE exam in 2013, they were a complete waste of money, and an even bigger waste of valuable time.


----------



## MEPE1015 (Apr 25, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a quiz bank from ppi2pass but I wanted to make sure if it's a really good source before I spend my money!
> 
> I will be taking the FE environmental soon. I've already studied the FE Review Manual 3rd edition, FE Environmental Discipline review book and I did the 50 Q practice exam from NCEES. I've also researched random questions online and studied from my school notes too. I graduated a year ago by the way. I feel like I've studied a lot so far but I'm still so anxious about the exam. I know how to work with my calculator and how to use the reference manual as well.
> 
> ...


Damn, you still want more? xD

I am taking FE mechanical soon, I only used the FEMRM by Lindeburg including its study companion which consist of 450+ questions covering all in the syllabus.

Anyway, I just took the FE mechanical practice test from NCEES, got 75% and around 4-5 questions from my mistakes were poor judgement and some by pressing calculator, but most of em, as soon as I read the question I already know what to do.

Most people say, exam is very similar to that NCEES practice exam. A few even said that NCEES practice test is a tiny bit harder than the real exam. I believe them!!! xD so I would go hit it very soon. I will keep you posted, give me your blessings! xD


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 30, 2015)

I passed my exam!!! Ahh i was stressing out but im so relieved now lol, dont worry its not too bad overall. The first part was pretty straightforward, the second part was alrite but there were some I couldnt figure out. I skipped 5 questions in the second part and had to guess on those when I had two minutes left XD

Just practice a lot of questions and you'll be fine.

P.s. the ppi quiz bank was a complete waste of money! The questions on there were a lot harder and there were barely any good environmental questions. Lol so stay away from this source


----------



## MEPE1015 (Apr 30, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> I passed my exam!!! Ahh i was stressing out but im so relieved now lol, dont worry its not too bad overall. The first part was pretty straightforward, the second part was alrite but there were some I couldnt figure out. I skipped 5 questions in the second part and had to guess on those when I had two minutes left XD
> 
> Just practice a lot of questions and you'll be fine.
> 
> P.s. the ppi quiz bank was a complete waste of money! The questions on there were a lot harder and there were barely any good environmental questions. Lol so stay away from this source


Congrats buddy!

quick question, how is the 50 questions from ncees compared to the actual test? was it the same weight of questions? or is the real test harder than the 50 practice test? I'm taking my test too in two weeks.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 30, 2015)

The best way to prepare for the FE and PE exams is to study the topics listed by NCEES until you understand the fundamental concepts, principles and practices pertaining to those topics listed. Then solve problems in the NCEES books as well as basic problems in some text books and other sources. Also do not get hung up on particular problems or solutions to problems, but undersatnd the priciples behind the solutions as they relate to the topics. There really is not a single stand alone source that contains all of the topics listed by NCEES, you just have to obtain the basics about those topics from multiple sources. As far as the FE exam, the best place start is to become very familiar with the reference manual provided by NCEES. Learn / Re-learn and understand the principlescontained in the reference guide, then begin to solve the problems in the practice exam provided by NCEES, but also solve problems from other multiple sources. If you learn to understand the principles behind those formulas and laws ect. (use your text books to for clarification of principles, theorems or laws that may not be clear in the manual) contained in the reference manual, then you will be able to solve the majority of the problems on the actual FE exam correctly. Again, do not go into the exam expecting to see problems that were on practice exams, but expect to see the fundamental principles listed in the NCCES topics for the specific exams.


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 30, 2015)

I did see some similar questions on the ncees 50q practice exam. I think its a good representation of some of the types of questions (notice i said some and not all). I did run into questions on the actual exam that were not on the practice exam.

A lot of people say this but time management is really important. You definitely want to save at least 3 hours for the second part. I finished the first part a little under 2 hours!


----------



## MEPE1015 (Apr 30, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> I did see some similar questions on the ncees 50q practice exam. I think its a good representation of some of the types of questions (notice i said some and not all). I did run into questions on the actual exam that were not on the practice exam.
> 
> A lot of people say this but time management is really important. You definitely want to save at least 3 hours for the second part. I finished the first part a little under 2 hours!


How is that FE Environmental Discipline review book helped? Did you also practice that 450+ questions on the study companion of this book?

I have the FE Mechanical review book also the study companion for it.


----------



## engineer123 (May 1, 2015)

Study companion? Im not sure what that is because the environmental specific book i used had about 120 questions. Its an okay book but it still didnt cover all the topics :/ I wish someone would make a good environmental source lol


----------



## MEPE1015 (May 1, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> Study companion? Im not sure what that is because the environmental specific book i used had about 120 questions. Its an okay book but it still didnt cover all the topics :/ I wish someone would make a good environmental source lol




With those questions that you encounter on the actual exam that is not like on the 50 practice test. Were those harder or just the same weight?


----------



## engineer123 (May 1, 2015)

I'd say they were equal


----------



## MEPE1015 (May 1, 2015)

engineer123 said:


> I'd say they were equal






Perfect!


----------



## engineer123 (May 18, 2015)

FYI the ppi source was a waste of money.

Still passed my exam but you dont need their quiz bank to pass the FE -_-

Also they have terrible customer service.


----------

